# vr6 wiring need some help



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

im putting a vr in my a2, this is the first swap ive done so just bare with me.
motor is in the car have pretty much everything hooked up, i have power to everything all lights work, can hear the tb adjusting itself when i turn the key. I do not have a test light but i assume everything is getting power. when i turn the key no click no crank. I' assume i need to bypass the clutch safety switch and the alarm. this is where i need some help. Can anyone point me in the right direction to bypassing both and maybe getting this thing to crank. any help is appreciated.:beer::beer:
said a2


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

plug in ur seat belt. then look under the dash there is a black plug with a red and red/black wires put a fuse in that. if u have a clutch switch u can also jump that with a mini fuse, i usually put 20 amp fuses in. 
but seriously make sure ur seatbelt is plugged when u try to start the car.


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

seatbelt is L4 right?
the po jumped h1 to l4 through relay 53, why? 
you can see that here








these are the plugs i have left
















any help much appreciated:beer:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

in the first pic, top right hand corner. the red wire that loops over to y1, move that so it loops right next the where its plug in now, 30 to 30b. 

The last pic that yellow large single plug, put that in z1 under the 30 30b jump. 

i couldnt see if u have the starter inerlock jumped but follow the red/black wire from F/1 and make sure it goes thru the fire wall with out any breaks.


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

thats an old picture ive already did both of those. 
yeah the po jumped h1 which is also the interlock relay? through relay 53 to l4


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

ditch the interlock , follow the wire back from the ignition switch make sure it goes into the fuse panel and has continuity with F1 , then make sure F1 one is pluged into ur starter, it should turn the starter motor.

with out the current tracks in front of me im not sure which wire is the 50 off the switch.


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

relay 53 coming from the engine hanress plugged into y2








relay 53 from the po. ignition wire ran to 53 jumped to h1 and l4 this give me power to f1








back of relay









i have power at f1 on the fuse panel, havent gotten a chance to have someone turn the key to see if i have power at the starter but

extra plugs from engine harness
















extra plugs from cluster









:beer::beer:


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

3rd pic from the bottom. put a fuse or a jumper in the black plug


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

thats the plug for the alarm right?
can you tell me what the plug is for the neutral safety switch
i was just messing with the car, not doing much just testing for power and now my brake lights wont go off?


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

ur brake light switch needs to be pulled out.....


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Second pic i see the alarm bypass with out a fuse it the two red wires going into that black plug in the middle of the yellow plug which you dont need (ALARM STUFF) and the green plug


in the fourth pic that yellow plug with red/blue wire goes to Z1

In the 9th pic the green plug with the two red wires in it you need to put in a mini 15 amp fuse 
blue wire is for VSS that goes in W1 brake off the safety clip and it will go in, yellow plug with yellow/black wire that is for your aux water pump all of the mk3 cars had a D plug and a E plug with extra wires (POWER WINDOWS ETC ETC)that went in the fuse box if you dont have them then you can hook that wire up to an acc wire, brown small plug is the k line that is for your obd port, and that green plug in the rear is for the a/c and that other green plug is N Plug thats for a/c as well.

Cluster wires there not need there for auto selector trunk light etc etc

everything else looks good


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for all the info but i still have no power to the fuel pump, from the fuseblock and no power at the excite wire but i cant seem to figure out why?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

test m/02 back of the fuse box crank the car and see if you get power if you do then you need to check your fuel pump

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html 
use this link to help you find the pin


----------

